# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  खूबसूरत और प्यारे प्यारे पालतू जानवर

## Vrinda

*अक्सर हमारे जीवन में कई लोग आते हैं और चले जाते हैं..

पर जिन दोस्तों को हम स्वयं लेट हैं वो हैं हमारे प्यारे पालतू जानवर.. ये हमें असीमित  प्रेम से नवाजते हैं.. बदले में सिर्फ हमसे प्रेम की उम्मीद करते हैं.. हम जब घर लौट ते हैं तो हमसे लिपट जाते हैं..

इन्हें देख पूरे दिन भर की थकान मिट जाती है.... ये दिन भर हमारा इंतज़ार करते हैं की हम आयेंगे और इन्हें शाम को घुमाने ले जायेंगे.. 

और बुरे समय में शायद हम इनका प्यार दुलार सब भुला भी देते हैं .. सारा गुस्सा इनपर निकाल ते हैं फिर भी इनकी तरफ से मिलने वाला प्यार कभी कम नहीं होता .. 

हम घूमने जाते हैं तो इन्हें घर पर अकेला छोड़ जाते हैं... या फिर किसी पडोसी के पास.. हमे इतना प्यार करने वालो को आखिर ये सिला मिलता है... इन बेजुबानों की क्या गलती ...

उन्ही बेजुबानों के नाम ये सूत्र.. क्रप्या अपने प्यारे प्यारे पालतू जानवरों की मस्ती भरी तस्वीरें इस में पोस्ट करें...*

----------


## Vrinda

..........................

----------


## Vrinda

Attachment 383236Attachment 383238Attachment 383239

----------


## Vrinda

..................


.....................

----------


## onepolitician

मेरा पालतू जानवर, मोंटी और चिंटू !

----------


## Vrinda

> मेरा पालतू जानवर, मोंटी और चिंटू !


बहुत प्यारे हैं..!!!

----------


## Vrinda

..........................


............................

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## Vrinda

..................................................  .

..................................................  .

----------


## Vrinda

> 


sath dene ke liye shukriyaa mallika ji..!!!

----------


## Vrinda

..................................................  .....



..................................................  .........



..................................................  ..........

----------


## Vrinda

..................................................  ...........


..................................................  .....


..................................................  .........


..................................................  ........

----------


## swami ji

मुझे एक कुता चैये घर के लिए मिल सकता हे क्या दोस्त  ,,,हो सके तो पम करना

----------


## Vrinda

> मुझे एक कुता चैये घर के लिए मिल सकता हे क्या दोस्त  ,,,हो सके तो पम करना


मैं भी अपने घर में रखना छाती हू पर मम्मी को घर में जानवर पसंद नहीं हैं और उनका ये भी कहना है की तुम तो कुत्ते के बच्चे उठा लाओगे पालने हेतु पर जब उसकी मम्मी उसे खोजेंगी तो उन्हें कैसा लगेगा.. कभी भी किसी बच्चे को उसकी ममी से अलग नहीं करना छाहिये.. उमे कोई मुझसे अलग करे तो कैसा लगेगा.. उनका तर्क सुन आज तक कभी पालतू जानवर नहीं रखे.. पर एक अनाथ पालतू जरूर रखना चाहती  हूँ...जीवन में कभी ना कभी..

----------


## swami ji

> मैं भी अपने घर में रखना छाती हू पर मम्मी को घर में जानवर पसंद नहीं हैं और उनका ये भी कहना है की तुम तो कुत्ते के बच्चे उठा लाओगे पालने हेतु पर जब उसकी मम्मी उसे खोजेंगी तो उन्हें कैसा लगेगा.. कभी भी किसी बच्चे को उसकी ममी से अलग नहीं करना छाहिये.. उमे कोई मुझसे अलग करे तो कैसा लगेगा.. उनका तर्क सुन आज तक कभी पालतू जानवर नहीं रखे.. पर एक अनाथ पालतू जरूर रखना चाहती  हूँ...जीवन में कभी ना कभी..


 ये बात सही हे दोस्त .....................

----------


## Vrinda

..................................................  .........................



..................................................  .........................



..................................................  ...........................

----------


## VINODBISHT

> मैं भी अपने घर में रखना छाती हू पर मम्मी को घर में जानवर पसंद नहीं हैं और उनका ये भी कहना है की तुम तो कुत्ते के बच्चे उठा लाओगे पालने हेतु पर जब उसकी मम्मी उसे खोजेंगी तो उन्हें कैसा लगेगा.. कभी भी किसी बच्चे को उसकी ममी से अलग नहीं करना छाहिये.. उमे कोई मुझसे अलग करे तो कैसा लगेगा.. उनका तर्क सुन आज तक कभी पालतू जानवर नहीं रखे.. पर एक अनाथ पालतू जरूर रखना चाहती  हूँ...जीवन में कभी ना कभी..


बहुत ही अछी सोच हैं आपकी ममी की और आपकी भी बहुत ही अछा सूत्र निकला हैं आपने लगे रहो आगे बड़ो वृंदा जी

----------


## palak_baroda

................................

----------


## palak_baroda

..............................................

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> Attachment 383231
> ..........................


ये तेवर तो सिर्फ लेबरडोर ही दिखा सकता है............. देखो तो छोटे मियां की पुंछ और अकड़

----------


## Vrinda

..................................................




..................................................  .



................................................



..................................................  ....

----------


## Vrinda

..................................................  .........




..................................................  .........



..................................................  .......

----------


## Vrinda

..................................................  .....



..................................................  .......



..................................................  .....

----------


## adityaa

अमिताभ बच्चन और उनका पालतू

----------


## bawa009

अमिताब से अच्छा तो कुता लग रहा है 



> अमिताभ बच्चन और उनका पालतू

----------


## Vrinda

...................................



...................................



...................................

----------


## onepolitician

बेबी और माँ ...सो क्यूट बेबी...

----------


## Vrinda

दिल्ली के नानक प्याऊ की तसवीरें...!!!



.....................................

----------


## sonusexy



----------


## sangita_sharma

......................

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

-

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

..................................................

----------


## umabua

----------------------

----------


## umabua

*ये दोस्ती हम नहीं तोड़ेंगे*

----------


## umabua

हम दोनों हैं अलग अलग ...हम दोनों हैं जुदा जुदा

----------


## umabua

जब तक है जान .. जाने जहां....मैं नाचूंगी...

----------


## umabua

नींद बड़ी चीज है  मुंह ढक कर सोइए

----------


## vasimjavad

Bhot hi badiya foto mazaa a gaya

----------


## vasimjavad

Me foto kese bheju

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## The Flyer

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## Vrinda

आअज बहुत दिन बाद आपने सूत्र पर वापिस आई हू... काश मेरे पास भी कोई पालतू होता.. शायद दिल को थोडा तो सहारा होता .. उसके निस्वार्थ प्रेम से भरे दिल में केवल मेरा ही स्वरुप होता...

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## philogynist

ये पिली पिली आंखे

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

[IMG]http://www.dbjlb.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Caring-for-your-pet-birds.

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## Vrinda

आज बहुत दिनों बाद अपने सूत्र पर आई हूँ..

माफ़ी चाहती हूँ सभी से...

----------


## onepolitician

egiptiyaan  कछुआ ....

----------


## onepolitician

दुनिया का सबसे छोटा कुत्ता,

छोटा मेसी (meysi) यह एक सोडा कैन की तरह छोटा है,   का  गुइनेस्स वर्ल्ड रिकॉर्ड मैं है !
इस की हाइट 2.7 इंच है और 4.7 इंच लम्बा है, इस का 250 G है !
अभी यह 4  महीने का है ! इस के बाद इस की कोई ग्रोथ नहीं होगी !

----------


## Aeolian

achcha sutr he

----------

